# Paper model truck.



## Torch (Jan 28, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cb_Is--MSKA_


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 28, 2011)

Amazing
Thanks for sharing, Torch!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2011)

Now _that's_ impressive !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree, very impressive. But surely there were some other materials. The chain and trailer hook looked like metal.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 28, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 28, 2011)

Fri**in awesome! Respect! 
Btw, the same company that supplied the manual/"How to" on the truck, also makes manuals on how to make planes. 

http://www.howpaper.com/front/php/category.php?cate_no=11272

Plus trucks, tanks, Formula 1 cars, houses, ships, trains, helicopters, lighthouses, submarines, cars, whatever.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 28, 2011)

Terry should like this one!

???? ????? ... ??? ??? ?? ???? ?????.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 28, 2011)

UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing Torch!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 28, 2011)

Catch22 said:


> Terry should like this one!
> 
> ???? ????? ... ??? ??? ?? ???? ?????.



I'm sure he would - easy to burn!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 28, 2011)

Crimea, apparently it is all paper, built up layer by layer. Go to the site, there are some How-to type videos and pics on how he made some parts, like the tires.
I'd never have the patience to do all that cutting and gluing.
the end result is truely amazing


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2011)

Amazing stuff...


----------

